# One of those jobs you just love to get to do



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

Probably our favourite project of the season...

http://www.warlinepainting.ca/snapblog/readblog.asp?blogid=1418


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice work. Is the interior paint as elaborate?


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

They are individual suites but interior I have seen is just as beautiful.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

must have been fun. I'm envious.

I did question the color combination 'til I saw the name, Orange Crush. Appropriate. 

Who picked the colors, BTW.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Great project and love the blog!:thumbup:


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

The homeowner John has done all the colours for all four houses. He really has an eye for where to put the details.


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

The owners make a mint renting the suites out and I would guess that that 4 houses together are worth about $7 million.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Fun...

Nice Job!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Very nice work! I've never spent so much time on a painting contractor's web site!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I like the color combinations of the homes you've painted. Do you have a designer, or do you coordinate the colors yourselves?


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

Thanks CAp,

I do about 75% of the colour recommendations for the jobs we do. I have always an eye for design but never did anything formal for training until I started taking a few colour courses in the last couple of years. I took a course in understanding undertones of colour and it probably was the very best thing I ever did for helping me choose the right colours.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

WarlinePainting said:


> Thanks CAp,
> 
> I do about 75% of the colour recommendations for the jobs we do. I have always an eye for design but never did anything formal for training until I started taking a few colour courses in the last couple of years. I took a course in understanding undertones of colour and it probably was the very best thing I ever did for helping me choose the right colours.


Looks like it paid off. Good job!

Just because I paint , people I've encountered think I have the ability to coordinate colors. Not true! For example my house is an uncoordinated jumble of colors without a theme or continuity. I think understanding colors is very important in this field.

Quick example: A request was made for me to add an accent color to what is a large Yoga room. I contacted the Yoga instructor for advice, thinking there may be a particular color that's conducive to the atmosphere of a Yoga environment. She emails me back. "I'll leave that to you. I trust your judgement" There's now the potential to seriously create a spiritual imbalance. I'd hate to be responsible for that!


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

you have done some of the best looking projects ive ever seen on here ...........hats off to you and your crew


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Ole34 said:


> you have done some of the best looking projects ive ever seen on here ...........hats off to you and your crew


could not agree anymore. well maybe second best - lets not forget the guy spraying the lid on a garage for the first time 

For real - real impressive work.

Pat


----------



## Holly (Jun 14, 2011)

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful. I am inspired by your website, as well. I want to make some changes, now!!

(I mean, to my own website)


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

Ole, I am printing that post off and putting it on my cork board. 

Thanks guys. We really love our work and its nice that is shows.

CAp, If you ever need help with a colour, take a photo (in natural light, no flash) colour match the main colour so I know what you are working with and drop me an email. I would be happy to give you some suggestions. We wouldn't want anyone getting bad vibes while doing the downward dog pose.


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

wow! reminds me of candy. love it


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

jenni said:


> wow! reminds me of candy. love it


Eye Candy


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> Eye Candy


right!


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

So good, I should drive down and take a look in person. I guess it is about 15min drive for me.


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

Definitely do so Coby. We are doing the purple one next door to it next year.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Truly exceptional work. Very nice.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice work, how long did it take? Did you do a lot of sanding, burning, etc...?


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

We were there for about 10 days with a full crew. It was a lot of prep and a lot of caulking. Totally worth the effort though.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Great job and a very nice blog :thumbup:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Brilliant Heidi

I drive by the painted lady's in downtown Boise and shudder thinking about estimating them:wacko:


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

I used to paint a lot of Victorian style houses. In fact, my city is full of them. I can't believe how cheap I used to do them. Now, I might get one per year because I charge a ton for them. 

I'm all about aluminum siding nowadays. Fast, easy money.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

very beautiful and the colors/details would be fun project.

super! super! super!


No one could have done a better job!


----------

